# Cherry Tree Cut Out



## Tazcan (Mar 25, 2012)

Awsome, keep us posted with your progress.

gona go watch that video now.


----------



## allniter (Aug 22, 2011)

could you show your vacuum system set up --thanks


----------



## FlagstaffBaughs (Apr 9, 2012)

How do you guestamate how deeply to make your chainsaw cuts?


----------



## millerwb (Oct 31, 2011)

Now, to find a saw mill to take the tree to.....


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

I saw in one of your other videos that you have the pressure hole on your Bushkill vac all the way closed. Do you find that the 5 hp vac barely sucks em up with it all the way closed? I am building one and if that is the case I will spec to a 5.5 or 6 hp vac instead.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

That video was pretty amazing.

Being somewhat new to this, I am amazed that you had no gloves on.


----------



## mrnewberry (Feb 13, 2012)

Very cool video.


----------



## ScoutBee (Feb 25, 2011)

FlagstaffBaughs said:


> How do you guestamate how deeply to make your chainsaw cuts?


Most of the time you can feel when the saw is cutting good wood or when it hits soft wood or a hollow spot. 
If the tree falls over your cuts were to deep.. 







allniter said:


> could you show your vacuum system set up --thanks






Keth Comollo said:


> I saw in one of your other videos that you have the pressure hole on your Bushkill vac all the way closed. Do you find that the 5 hp vac barely sucks em up with it all the way closed? I am building one and if that is the case I will spec to a 5.5 or 6 hp vac instead.


Here are some pics of the vac set up I use It works great. There are plans on the net to build it. As for the presure hole being cut off completly. I needed to do that for it to have enough suction when I first built it. However since then I have put rubber tape between the boxes to seal the air leaks better. Since doing this I will need to open the bypass up. It is way to strong now. I sucked a few bees today with it and it killed 95% of them. Before it wasn't killing any of them. This is still with the 5hp shop vac. So really watch your suction. I feel like it should just be enough to direct them down the tube. If they are hanging on to something you have to bump them a bit to get them to get sucked up. Doing it this way isn't quite as much fun as just sucking them like crazy. But the survival rate is much higher. Like 99% or better. Twice I have had queens go through and be fine.


----------



## FlagstaffBaughs (Apr 9, 2012)

In the last two pictures there are 3 queen cells were you able to keep those intact? They seem like acalm hive to keep a couple of queens from.


----------



## ScoutBee (Feb 25, 2011)

FlagstaffBaughs said:


> In the last two pictures there are 3 queen cells were you able to keep those intact? They seem like acalm hive to keep a couple of queens from.


Those swarm cells were dry. But I do plan on grafting some queens from this queen. She does have a nice calm hive.


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the pics. I will be sure to put some of that rubber on my vac!


----------

